# Kennt ihr Djamila Rowe?



## dreaven3 (11 Juli 2010)

So verrückt sich die Frage auch anhört, aber heutzutage spreche ich mit immer mehr Leuten, die Djamila Rowe nicht kennen.

Daher sollte diese Frage zunächst ohne Suchmaschine beantwortet werden.


----------



## Buterfly (11 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> So verrückt sich die Frage auch anhört, aber heutzutage spreche ich mit immer mehr Leuten, die Djamila Rowe nicht kennen.



Ich würde eher das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Bobby35 (11 Juli 2010)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Ich würde eher das Gegenteil behaupten



ähm ich bin mal contra  ich kenn die dame mal gar net


----------



## dreaven3 (11 Juli 2010)

die mehrzahl der deutschen (und vieler anderer nationen) scheint die "mutter der nation(en)" zu kennen, wobei noch viel öffentlichkeitsarbeit notwendig ist und einige kampagnen folgen werden


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> So verrückt sich die Frage auch anhört, aber heutzutage spreche ich mit immer mehr Leuten, die Djamila Rowe nicht kennen.
> 
> Daher sollte diese Frage zunächst ohne Suchmaschine beantwortet werden.



was ist an der frau toll??? ich kenne sie, aber weiß nicht, ob man sie kennen müsste...ich denke nicht. was hat sie denn geleistet? andere machen musik, drehen filme, serien oder wenigstens etwas in der art, aber frau rowe? nichts dergleichen...die welt braucht sie nicht!


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Juli 2010)

Quelle: wikipedia ^^

"Mitte 2007 verklagte Djamila Rowe einen 33-jährigen Mann, dem sie Stalking durch sexuell belästigende Nachrichten vorwarf. Das Verfahren wurde gegen Zahlung eines Geldbetrages von 200 Euro eingestellt."

dreaven3, warst du der typ? xDDDDD


----------



## krawutz (12 Juli 2010)

Dreaven3, willst du drüber reden ? Gib nicht auf, auch solche extremen Fälle könnten vielleicht schon bald heilbar sein.
Und es ist doch ein sehr gutes Zeichen, dass immer mehr Leute Frau Dingens nicht kennen.:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (12 Juli 2010)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> was ist an der frau toll??? ich kenne sie, aber weiß nicht, ob man sie kennen müsste...ich denke nicht. was hat sie denn geleistet? andere machen musik, drehen filme, serien oder wenigstens etwas in der art, aber frau rowe? nichts dergleichen...die welt braucht sie nicht!



hat sie nicht mal was mit einem bootschafter gehabt?


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Juli 2010)

Kennen Ja aber mehr muss nicht sein!


----------



## dreaven3 (12 Juli 2010)

Die Frau, die auch hier mit Djamila Rowe verwechselt wird, ist Tatjana Gsell.

Diese hat tatsächlich mehrmals Schande auf sich genommen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatjana_Gsell

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatjana_Gsell#Vor_Gericht

http://www.pimp-your-life.com/index.php?id=32,193,0,0,1,0


----------



## Katzun (12 Juli 2010)

@dreaven3, da du offensichtlich in großer fan von ihr bist, besitzt du ja sicher auch eine riesen bildersammlung von ihr.

lass uns doch daran teilhaben

hier mal ein video für die die sie nicht kennen:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...la-rowe-brisant-hd-16-02-10-a.html#post578599


----------



## begoodtonite (12 Juli 2010)

also mit einem botschafter hatte sie angeblich was...und mit dem foffi von hohenzollern, das hat sie mit tatjana gsell gemein.


----------



## dreaven3 (12 Juli 2010)

ich hatte bereits vor einiger zeit meine sammlung (unter anderem namen) auf cpc "aufgelöst", welche dann von einem anderen benutzer auf celebboard oder celeblounge, mit einem dank an mich, übernommen wurde

das sammeln werde ich wieder aufnehmen, um so mein foto- und videoarchiv zu erweitern

das brisant-video wird meine sammlung hervorragend ergänzen, zumal djamila rowe in hd nur von djamila rowe in der realität übertroffen wird


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2010)

Wer soll das sein?


----------



## dreaven3 (13 Juli 2010)

http://www.netzeitung.de/medien/197416.html

So heißt es in der Erklärung: «Die Reporterin Würzbach offenbarte mir gegenüber, daß sie im Auftrag des 'Blick' und 'SonntagsBlick' bzw. des Verlegers Michael Ringier höchstpersönlich über den Schweizer Botschafter Dr. Thomas Borer dahingehend recherchieren sollte, um mit allen Mitteln eine 'Abschussgeschichte' zu schreiben.» Und weiter: «Ziel sollte die Abberufung des Schweizer Botschafters in Berlin sein.»

Soviel zum Thema Botschafter.


----------



## begoodtonite (13 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> http://www.netzeitung.de/medien/197416.html
> 
> So heißt es in der Erklärung: «Die Reporterin Würzbach offenbarte mir gegenüber, daß sie im Auftrag des 'Blick' und 'SonntagsBlick' bzw. des Verlegers Michael Ringier höchstpersönlich über den Schweizer Botschafter Dr. Thomas Borer dahingehend recherchieren sollte, um mit allen Mitteln eine 'Abschussgeschichte' zu schreiben.» Und weiter: «Ziel sollte die Abberufung des Schweizer Botschafters in Berlin sein.»
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Botschafter.



toll....mach sie das wichtiger?#

ich krieg zuviel...


----------



## Katzun (13 Juli 2010)

hab da noch ein bischen was gefunden von ihr

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...sucht-einen-mann-taff-beitrag.html#post579375


----------



## dreaven3 (14 Juli 2010)

Nun sind schon mehr Leute mit Djamila Rowe vertraut.

Daher nun auch der Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Djamila Rowe, da die meisten Leute erst oben bei der Umfrage landen.

www.de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Juli 2010)

ich lieg auf dem boden vor lachen....der meint das ernst


----------



## paspartout (16 Juli 2010)

Liegt ohne Zweifel an mir,aber ich hab's immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden :

Mit wem hatte sie mal was : Mit 'nem Botschafter,mit Foffi oder mit Tatjana Gsell ?

Und wieso "Mutter der Nationen" ?
War sie schon so oft schwanger ?


----------



## General (16 Juli 2010)

paspartout schrieb:


> Liegt ohne Zweifel an mir,aber ich hab's immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden :
> 
> Mit wem hatte sie mal was : Mit 'nem Botschafter,mit Foffi oder mit Tatjana Gsell ?
> 
> ...



2002 wurde Djamila Rowe durch eine angebliche Affäre mit dem damaligen Schweizer Botschafter bekannt. In der schweizerischen Zeitung Sonntagsblick behauptete Rowe für ein Honorar von 10.000 Euro,[2] eine Affäre mit Borer gehabt zu haben, welche in der Nacht vom 21. März stattgefunden haben soll.[3] Diese Aussage widerrief Rowe später.[4] Die angebliche Affäre führte nicht, wie oft behauptet,[5] zum Rückruf Borers nach Bern. Dieser Versetzung entzog sich Borer durch eine eigene Kündigung.[6] Borer und Rowe gaben im Juli 2002 an, sich zu kennen, aber keine Affäre gehabt zu haben. Der Ringier-Verlag zahlte Borer nach einer außergerichtlichen Einigung Schmerzensgeld[7] von über einer Million Schweizer Franken.[8][9] Rowe wurde für die Falschaussage trotz eines Meineides nicht gerichtlich belangt.Von 1997 bis 2002 war Djamila Rowe mit einem Unternehmensberater liiert, welcher auch der Vater ihres ersten Kindes ist. In den Jahren 2004 bis 2006 war Rowe mit einem Unternehmensberater verlobt.

Ende 2006 bis Anfang 2007 hatte Rowe eine kurzzeitige Beziehung zu Ferfried Prinz von Hohenzollern.[14]

Rowe ist Mutter von zwei Kindern[15] und hat zwei Halbbrüder

Quelle Wiki


----------



## paspartout (16 Juli 2010)

Ahaaaaaaa !
Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren !
Danke für die Aufklärung:thumbup:

Was mir auffällt : 
Die Dame scheint 'ne Schwäche für Unternehmensberater zu haben.


----------



## Katzun (16 Juli 2010)

ich glaube jetzt geht begoodtonite am stock


----------



## dreaven3 (16 Juli 2010)

Nicht allen gefällt die außerordentliche Position, die Djamila Rowe in unser Gesellschaft einnimmt und dazu gehört anscheinend auch begoodtonite.

paspartout ist nun ebenfalls informiert und genau geht es auch anderen, wobei es immer wichtig ist den Interessentierten zuhelfen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe#Privatleben


----------



## Solitos (16 Juli 2010)

Ihr Lebenslauf liest sich eher wie der einer Edelprostetuierten


----------



## dreaven3 (19 Juli 2010)

Merkwürdige Hypothese, zumal Djamila Rowe auch immer selbst für ihr Geld gearbeitet hat.

Außerdem sind solche Vermutungen bereits widerlegt worden.

Diskussionjamila Rowe.


----------



## Solitos (19 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Hypothese, zumal Djamila Rowe auch immer selbst für ihr Geld gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Außerdem sind solche Vermutungen bereits widerlegt worden.
> 
> Diskussionjamila Rowe.



Sehr interessant, dass DU dort die Argumente vorträgst.


----------



## begoodtonite (19 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Nicht allen gefällt die außerordentliche Position, die Djamila Rowe in unser Gesellschaft einnimmt und dazu gehört anscheinend auch begoodtonite.
> 
> paspartout ist nun ebenfalls informiert und genau geht es auch anderen, wobei es immer wichtig ist den Interessentierten zuhelfen.
> 
> Djamila Rowe



außerordentliche position? gesellschaft? also jetzt wird es echt übelst lustig, ich kann kaum noch vor lachen, sag mal dreaven, meinst du das wirklich ernst? xD


----------



## dreaven3 (20 Juli 2010)

Nicht nur in unserer Gesellschaft nimmt Djamila Rowe einen wichtigen Platz ein, sondern in der Gesellschaft als Ganzes gesehen.

Dies bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass jeder die Gesellschaft Djamila Rowes genießen kann, zumal Djamila Rowe sehr familär eingestellt ist.


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juli 2010)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Nicht nur in unserer Gesellschaft nimmt Djamila Rowe einen wichtigen Platz ein, sondern in der Gesellschaft als Ganzes gesehen.
> 
> Dies bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass jeder die Gesellschaft Djamila Rowes genießen kann, zumal Djamila Rowe sehr familär eingestellt ist.



ich versteh den ersten satz nicht, bin ich da der einzige? bitte, bitte dreaven, hör auf, ich hab bauchschmerzen vor lachen...rofl3


----------



## dreaven3 (20 Juli 2010)

Gemeint war eben nicht nur eine Gesellschaft, welche begoodtonite umgibt oder nur diejenigen, welche Fotos (von Djamila Rowe) in Internetforen austauschen, sondern die gesamte deutsche Bevölkerung.


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juli 2010)

ich bitte dich. was für einen stellenwert hat jemand wie damila r. denn in der deutschen bevölkerung? und warum sollte sie auch einen haben? jemand der so billig das medieninteresse auf sich zieht, das ist doch keine besondere leistung! ich weiß echt nicht auf was du hinaus willst. die frau geht mal gar ned klar...erst angeblich der borer, dann foffi, ich denk, das sagt doch schon alles aus. da ist mit ja tatjana gsell lieber, sie ist immerhin vllt die erste dieser art gewesen.


----------



## dreaven3 (20 Juli 2010)

Da liegt eine Verwechslung vonseiten begoodtonite's vor, die allerdings keine Verbreitung im Allgemeinen hat, denn wenn Djamila Rowe ein Projekt bestreitet, dann berichten die Medien als Außenstehende und erhöhen so massiv den Wert ihrer Medienproduktionen.

Sollte ein Projekt auf Anraten der Medienseite zustande gekommen sein, dann liegt dies daran, das Djamila Rowe darin einen Weg sieht, wie sie ihre Werte, z. B als Mutter, besser in der Öffentlichkeit darstellen kann.

Djamila Rowe hat bereits wesentlich früher, als Tatjana Gsell, begonnen ihr kreatives Schaffen der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen.

http://www.superillu.de/bildergalerie/bildergalerie_15664.htmlxxx
Tatjana Gsell mag tatsächlich ihre guten Seiten haben,

http://www.superillu.de/bildergalerie/bildergalerie_15664.htmlxxx
wobei die schlechten und durchtriebenen Eigenschaften überwiegen.
xxx


----------



## dreaven3 (20 Juli 2010)

Nun folgen die Links ohne Direktverlinkung.

www.superillu.de/bildergalerie/bildergalerie_15664.html

www.pimp-your-life.com/index.php?id=32,193,0,0,1,0

www.de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatjana_Gsell#Vor_Gericht


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juli 2010)

ich wollte tatjana gsell überhaupt nicht preisen...aber mir ist ein rätsel, was du uns über djamila rowe erzählen willst...gute mutter? hab ich nie abgestritten, kann ja sein. 

aber was hat die frau denn besonderes geleistet? warum sollte man sie in der gesellschaft besonders anerkennen? ich komm nicht klar.


----------



## dreaven3 (20 Juli 2010)

Eine ihrer Leistungen, die sie zu Weltruhm gebracht haben, ist beispielsweise das Durchbrechen der Lügen in der Borer-Affäre und das soziale Engagment mit ungewöhnlichen Mitteln.

www.de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe#Weblinks

www.netzeitung.de/medien/197416.html


----------



## begoodtonite (20 Juli 2010)

sag mal, hast du die pfanne heiß? weltruhm? langsam mach ich mir sorgen.


----------



## dreaven3 (21 Juli 2010)

Sorgen sind nicht notwendig.

Aufrichtige Anerkennung schon eher, denn dies ist es, was ich gegenüber Djamila Rowe pflege.


----------



## word (29 Juli 2010)

bist du der stalker, dreaven3?
genial fand ich auch deinen beitrag im celebutopia board zu:


> Who is hotter than Megan Fox?


----------



## dreaven3 (30 Juli 2010)

Djamila Rowe übertrifft alles, auch wenn sich Tatjana Gsell anstrengt, das Lebenswerk von Djamila Rowe zu übertreffen.

In ihrer unendlichen Güte und Weisheit ist Djamila Rowe allerdings unschlagbar.


----------

